# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Φάση - Ουδέτερος - Γείωση

## JimKarvo

_Χαζή απορία νούμερο.. (έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα)_
Λοιπόν: Αν καταλαβαίνω λογικά, η ΔΕΗ μας φέρνει 2 καλώδια... 
1=> Φάση..
2=> Ουδέτερος..

Η φάση είναι αυτή που μας δίνει ρεύμα.. και ο ουδέτερος αυτό που πέρνει πίσω τάση η ΔΕΗ?
Γενικά πως λειτουργούν αυτά τα δύο καλώδια?

----------


## mariosm

Δημητρη αν και η ερωτηση σου δεν συμβαδιζει με την υπογραφη που διαβαζω θα σου προτεινα να βρεις ενα βιβλιο και να διαβασεις μεχρι να καταλαβεις απολυτα το νομο του Ωμ. Αν δεν καταλαβεις απολυτα τι ειναι ταση, ρευμα, αντισταση μην πας παρακατω γιατι θα βρεις το απολυτο χαος.  :Sad:

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι, όχι.. άλλη είναι η ερωτήση μου...
Ουσιαστικά αλλού θέλω να το πάω..
Όταν βάζουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στην πρίζα, βρίσκουμε την φάση.. (όταν ανάβει).. αν δεν ανάβει αυτός  είναι ο ουδέτερος.. σωστά..?
Η φάση είναι αυτή που σε βαράει το ρεύμα (ηλ/πληξία) ή αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και από τον ουδέτερο?

----------


## rep

Νομιζω οτι μας δουλευεις.........................................

----------


## mariosm

Αν ακολουθησεις τη συμβουλη μου θα δωσεις μονος σου την απαντηση σε μερικα δευτερολεπτα.
Απλα μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν σκοτωνει η ταση αλλα το ρευμα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Όχι, όχι.. άλλη είναι η ερωτήση μου...
> Ουσιαστικά αλλού θέλω να το πάω..
> Όταν βάζουμε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στην πρίζα, βρίσκουμε την φάση.. (όταν ανάβει).. αν δεν ανάβει αυτός είναι ο ουδέτερος.. σωστά..? (Nαι)
> Η φάση είναι αυτή που σε βαράει το ρεύμα (ηλ/πληξία) (Ναι) ή αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και από τον ουδέτερο?



 Όχι, γιατί ο ουδέτερος έχει τάση σχεδόν 0 ως προς τη γη. Βέβαια, αν κάπου παρουσιάσει διακοπή, παύει να είναι ασφαλής στο άγγιγμα. (Βλέπω ετοιμαζόμαστε να προχωρήσουμε στη δοκιμή του τροφοδοτικού...)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> _Χαζή απορία νούμερο.. (έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα)_
> Λοιπόν: Αν καταλαβαίνω λογικά, η ΔΕΗ μας φέρνει 2 καλώδια... 
> 1=> Φάση..
> 2=> Ουδέτερος..
> Η φάση είναι αυτή που μας δίνει ρεύμα.. και ο ουδέτερος αυτό που πέρνει πίσω τάση η ΔΕΗ?
> Γενικά πως λειτουργούν αυτά τα δύο καλώδια?



Δεν υπάρχουν "χαζές" απορίες και ερωτήσεις, αλλά "χαζές" απαντήσεις. :Smile:  

To "ρεύμα" (ή σωστότερα την τάση 230VAC που προκαλεί το ρεύμα) δεν το φέρνει ένα καλώδιο (η φάση), αλλά δύο (φάση & ουδέτερος). Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο ουδέτερος είναι ο κοινός αγωγός και για τις 3 φάσεις και γειώνεται πριν φτάσει στο σπίτι.

Εdit: όσο έγραφα αυτή την απάντηση, γράφτηκαν και άλλες, που μόλις τώρα τις είδα.

----------


## JimKarvo

Μπερδέυτηκα λιγάκι..

Φίλλιπε, το τροφοδοτικό είναι ακόμα στην breadboard.. προσπαθώ να το στριμώξω μέσα στο κουτάκι, αλλά σκέφτομαι μήπως το δοκιμάσω νωρίτερα...

----------


## FILMAN

Φαντάσου την παροχή της ΔΕΗ σαν μια 9βολτη μπαταρία (παρόλο που είναι εναλασσόμενο). Έχει δυο πόλους. Αν συνδέσουμε τον έναν π.χ. τον αρνητικό με τη γείωση, τότε το δυναμικό του αυτόματα έχει γίνει 0, και το δυναμικό του άλλου έχει γίνει αυτόματα +9V. Έτσι λοιπόν θα έχουμε: φάση με +9V ως προς τη γη και +9V ως προς τον ουδέτερο, και ουδέτερο με 0V ως προς τη γη και -9V ως προς τη φάση.

----------


## JimKarvo

ΩΧ! θα την πω την μ@μ@κια μου....

Τόσο καιρό σε ότι σχήματα έκανα εκεί που είχε γείωση, εγώ το σύνδεα στο αρνητικό.... Λάθος το έκανα? αν ναι, τότε τι είναι η γείωση σε ένα κύκλωμα με μπαταρία..?? :/

----------


## FILMAN

> ΩΧ! θα την πω την μ@μ@κια μου....
> 
> Τόσο καιρό σε ότι σχήματα έκανα εκεί που είχε γείωση, εγώ το σύνδεα στο αρνητικό.... Λάθος το έκανα? (Όχι, στα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα συνήθως το - της τροφοδοσίας γειώνεται.) αν ναι, τότε τι είναι η γείωση σε ένα κύκλωμα με μπαταρία..?? :/



 Θα έλεγα ότι είναι ο συνδυασμός ουδετέρου - γείωσης του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ...

----------


## Phatt

Η γειωση εχει παραπανω απο μεια εννοιες.
Μπορει να ειναι το καλωδιο που καταληγει στη γη, σε ενα οικιακο κυκλωμα.
Σε κυκλωματα τα οποια δεν εχουν αρνητικη ταση, συνηθως τον αρνητικο πολο τον λεμε και γειωση.
Σε κυκλωματα που εχουν αρνητικη ταση, τοτε γειωση λεμε το 0

Οπου κανω λαθος με διορθωνουν οι πιο διαβασμενοι!

----------


## fmj90

> ΩΧ! θα την πω την μ@μ@κια μου....
> 
> Τόσο καιρό σε ότι σχήματα έκανα εκεί που είχε γείωση, εγώ το σύνδεα στο αρνητικό.... Λάθος το έκανα? αν ναι, τότε τι είναι η γείωση σε ένα κύκλωμα με μπαταρία..?? :/



σε μπαταρία δεν ισχύει το ίδιο, απλά έχεις δύο πόλους με διαφορά τάσης, ένα αρνητικό και ένα θετικό.
στο εναλλασόμενο της ΔΕΗ δεν έχεις αρνητικό και θετικό πόλο, παρά ένα καλώδιο που είναι η φάση και ταλαντώνεται σε αρνητικές και θετικές τιμές, δημιουργόντας διαφορά τάσης με τον ουδέτερο.
στη μπαταρία θεωρείς τη γείωση τον αρνητικό πόλο.
δε σημαίνει πως πάντα θα έχει 0V όμως, γιατί αν για παράδειγμα συνδέσεις σε σειρά δύο 9 βολτες μπαταρίες, ( τον θετικό πόλο της μίας με τον αρνητικό της άλλης) τότε θα έχεις στην πρώτη μπαταρία 9V στον θετικό πόλο, 0V στον αρνητικό, και λόγω διαφοράς δυναμικού των πόλων της 2ης μπαταρίας θα έχεις 0V στον θετικό πόλο και -9V στον αρνητικό.  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Η γειωση εχει παραπανω απο μεια εννοιες.
> Μπορει να ειναι το καλωδιο που καταληγει στη γη, σε ενα οικιακο κυκλωμα. (Σωστά)
> Σε κυκλωματα τα οποια δεν εχουν αρνητικη ταση, συνηθως τον αρνητικο πολο τον λεμε και γειωση. (Ναι, διότι αποτελεί την αναφορά για τις τάσεις του κυκλώματος, και μάλιστα συχνά συνδέεται στην πραγματικότητα με το έδαφος μέσω της γείωσης του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας 230V.)
> Σε κυκλωματα που εχουν αρνητικη ταση, τοτε γειωση λεμε το 0 (Σωστό, ισχύει ότι και στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση.)
> 
> Οπου κανω λαθος με διορθωνουν οι πιο διαβασμενοι!



 :Smile:

----------


## Tolis-Sx

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: Που θελεις να καταληξεις πες μας....

----------


## Tolis-Sx

φαση ,παντα μαυρο η καφε η κοκκινο καλωδιο
ουδετερος  παντα γκρι η μπλε καλωδιο
γειωση παντα κιτρινο η διαγραμισμενο με πρασινες παυλες αλλα παντα κιτρινο. αυτα....

----------


## FILMAN

> φαση ,παντα μαυρο η καφε η κοκκινο καλωδιο
> ουδετερος παντα γκρι η μπλε καλωδιο
> γειωση παντα κιτρινο η διαγραμισμενο με πρασινες παυλες αλλα παντα κιτρινο. αυτα....



Λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει πάντα. Το γκρι π.χ. μπορεί να είναι και φάση. Και αυτά που λες αφορούν τις ευρωπαϊκές εγαταστάσεις και πάλι όχι πάντα. Σε εγκαταστάσεις άλλων χωρών ισχύουν άλλα χρώματα. Και εντός συσκευών τα χρώματα μπορούν πραγματικά να είναι οποιαδήποτε.

----------


## Tolis-Sx

ανοιξε ενα 5χ1.5 η ακομα και 5 χ 6μμ καλωδιο και δες τα χρωματα...και φυσικα λεω για ΕΥΡΩΠΗ και οχι για το Μαμελουκισταν που γινεται εδω στην Γρεκια...και οτι χρωμα βολεψει τον καθενα...

----------


## FILMAN

> ανοιξε ενα 5χ1.5 η ακομα και 5 χ 6μμ καλωδιο και δες τα χρωματα...και φυσικα λεω για ΕΥΡΩΠΗ και οχι για το Μαμελουκισταν που γινεται εδω στην Γρεκια...και οτι χρωμα βολεψει τον καθενα...



Το 5Χ1.5 έχει λοιπόν ακριβώς τα ίδια χρώματα με το 5Χ6 που είναι: μαύρο (για φάση), γκρι (τι είναι αυτό, ουδέτερος; ), καφέ (για φάση), μπλε (για ουδέτερο) και κιτρινοπράσινο (για γείωση). Αν μου πεις ότι έχει 2 μαύρα, 1 καφέ, 1 μπλε και 1 κιτρινοπράσινο, θα σου πω ότι έχεις 6 χρόνια να πιάσεις καλώδιο... Και αν μου πεις ότι έχει 1 μαύρο, 1 κόκκινο, 1 καφέ, 1 γκρι και 1 κίτρινο, θα σου πω ότι έχεις 26 χρόνια να πιάσεις καλώδιο... Αυτά...

----------


## Tolis-Sx

το παιρνεις προσωπικα το θεμα και δεν μου αρεσει....και δεν εχω σκοπο να μπω σε  κοντρες με καποιον που κανει τον εξυπνο...και επιτελους εχουμε ελευθερια εκφρασης....και μη μου πεις οτι αυτα που εγραψα ειναι π@π@ριες.....εξηγω απλα τον κωδικα των χρωματων ...εκτος αν εχει καταργηθει και ο διαλογος οποτε παυω να συζητω....και δεν εχω σκοπο να περιαυτολογησω Οκ?am i clear?dear?

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν νομίζω ότι μίλησε κανείς για κόντρες.. απλά ήθελε να σε διορθώσει μάλλον σε ότι αφορά τον χρωματικό κώδικα..

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα μάλιστα...




> το παιρνεις προσωπικα το θεμα και δεν μου αρεσει.... (Μπα; Και σε ποιον απευθύνθηκες στο ποστ 18; Σε άλλον; ) και δεν εχω σκοπο να μπω σε κοντρες με καποιον που κανει τον εξυπνο... (Α, ώστε κάνω και τον έξυπνο. Δηλαδή αυτά που έγραψα είναι λάθος. Ενώ αυτά που έγραψες εσύ είναι σωστά.) και επιτελους εχουμε ελευθερια εκφρασης.... (Συμφωνώ) και μη μου πεις οτι αυτα που εγραψα ειναι π@π@ριες..... (Συγγνώμη που είμαι αναγκασμένος να προσβάλω τις μπούρδες που έγραψες) εξηγω απλα τον κωδικα των χρωματων ... (Τι λέει αυτός ο κώδικας για το γκρι χρώμα; ) εκτος αν εχει καταργηθει και ο διαλογος οποτε παυω να συζητω....και δεν εχω σκοπο να περιαυτολογησω Οκ?am i clear?dear?



Δεν ξέρω εσύ, εγώ είμαι.

----------


## Tolis-Sx

_Για να μην γράφω σε κάθε post μου το ίδιο θέμα..
Το σπίτι μου είναι οικολογικό! Δεν έχει ΔΕΗ.. Ρεύμα διαχέεται στα καλώδια του σπιτιού από ένα inverter [modified sinewave], το οποίο παίρνει ρεύμα από μια μπαταρία 12V 140Ah, η οποία φορτίζει από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ, φτιαγμένο με τα χεράκια μου, και ονομαστική ισχύ 140 w/p [περίπου 70 μου έβγαλε τον Γενάρη.. τώρα δεν έχω Amperόμετρο..]    και γιά να ομιλούμε Ελληνικά επιτέλους...το ρεύμα δεν διαχεεται ,διοχευτευέται,η οικία τροφοδοτείται με ηλ.ρεύμα στον κεντρικό πίνακα,η μπαταρία φορτίζεται από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ,ιδιοκατασκευή μου .....αυτά....μάθετε να μιλάτε Ελληνικά......και από πότε η ΔΕΗ είναι μέρος μιας κατοικίας?είναι στη ίδια εταιρία?

_

----------


## nikolaras

EEEπ Ηρεμία.... για πότε ανεβαίνει η πίεση δεν το παίρνεις είδηση.
Λοιπόν αν ανοίξεις ένα καλώδιο το οποίο είναι συνδεμένο και υπάρχουν και μπλε και γκρί μέσα τι είναι;
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρήκα ποτέ τέτοιο καλώδιο.
Τα παλιά τριφασικά καλώδια, είχαν 2 μαύρα, 1 καφέ και ένα κίτρινο.
Αργότερα είχαν 1 μαύρο, ένα καφέ, ένα κόκκινο, ένα γκρί ή μπλέ και ένα κίτρινο.(Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα).
Τώρα να έχει και γκρι και μπλε πραγματικά μου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό....

----------


## FILMAN

> _Για να μην γράφω σε κάθε post μου το ίδιο θέμα.._
> _Το σπίτι μου είναι οικολογικό! Δεν έχει ΔΕΗ.. Ρεύμα διαχέεται στα καλώδια του σπιτιού από ένα inverter [modified sinewave], το οποίο παίρνει ρεύμα από μια μπαταρία 12V 140Ah, η οποία φορτίζει από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ, φτιαγμένο με τα χεράκια μου, και ονομαστική ισχύ 140 w/p [περίπου 70 μου έβγαλε τον Γενάρη.. τώρα δεν έχω Amperόμετρο..] και γιά να ομιλούμε Ελληνικά επιτέλους...το ρεύμα δεν διαχεεται ,διοχευτευέται (διοχετεύεται),η οικία τροφοδοτείται με ηλ.ρεύμα στον κεντρικό πίνακα,η μπαταρία φορτίζεται από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ,ιδιοκατασκευή μου .....αυτά....μάθετε να μιλάτε (και να γράφετε) Ελληνικά......και από πότε η ΔΕΗ είναι μέρος μιας κατοικίας? ( ; ) είναι στη ίδια εταιρία? ( ; )_



Περί χρωμάτων καλωδίων, ουδείς λόγος...

----------


## FILMAN

> EEEπ Ηρεμία.... για πότε ανεβαίνει η πίεση δεν το παίρνεις είδηση. (Νέος είμαι ακόμα...)
> Λοιπόν αν ανοίξεις ένα καλώδιο το οποίο είναι συνδεμένο και υπάρχουν και μπλε και γκρί μέσα τι είναι; (είναι για χρήση: γκρι: φάση, μπλε: ουδέτερος)
> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρήκα ποτέ τέτοιο καλώδιο.
> (Για αγόρασε ένα κομμάτι 5Χ1.5 να δεις... Εδώ και 6 χρόνια έτσι είναι...)
> Τα παλιά τριφασικά καλώδια, είχαν 2 μαύρα, 1 καφέ και ένα κίτρινο.
> Αργότερα (Παλιότερα από το άλλο που λες) είχαν 1 μαύρο, ένα καφέ, ένα κόκκινο, ένα γκρί ή μπλέ και ένα κίτρινο.(Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα).
> Τώρα να έχει και γκρι και μπλε πραγματικά μου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό....



Ε, αφού έχει;

----------


## FILMAN

Για δύσπιστους...

----------


## nikolaras

Δεν είμαι δύσπιστος ούτε κακοπροαίρετος, αλλά ακόμα κουφό μου φαίνεται....
Δηλαδή αν κάποιος "παλιός" ηλεκτρολόγος δεν τα γνωρίζει αυτά.... σε νέες εγκαταστάσεις κυνδυνεύει η σωματική του ακεραιότητα χαχαχχα
Το αντίθετο θα πάθει ένας νέος ηλεκτρολόγος σε παλιές εγκαταστάσεις, εφόσον δει ότι το γκρι χρησιμοποιείται για ουδέτερος....

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν είμαι δύσπιστος ούτε κακοπροαίρετος, αλλά ακόμα κουφό μου φαίνεται....
> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος "παλιός" ηλεκτρολόγος δεν τα γνωρίζει αυτά.... σε νέες εγκαταστάσεις κυνδυνεύει η σωματική του ακεραιότητα χαχαχχα
> Το αντίθετο θα πάθει ένας νέος ηλεκτρολόγος σε παλιές εγκαταστάσεις, εφόσον δει ότι το γκρι χρησιμοποιείται για ουδέτερος....



Όλοι τα γνωρίζουν, παλιοί και νέοι... Σήμερα το γκρι μπορεί να είναι είτε φάση είται ουδέτερος... π.χ. τα 4πολικά καλώδια έχουν μαύρο-γκρι-καφέ -κιτρινοπράσινο. Αν τροφοδοτήσεις 1 τριφασικό μοτέρ, το γκρι θαναι φάση. Αν τροφοδοτήσεις ένα μονοφασικό ρολό, το γκρι θαναι ουδέτερος.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν είμαι δύσπιστος ούτε κακοπροαίρετος, αλλά ακόμα κουφό μου φαίνεται....
> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος "παλιός" ηλεκτρολόγος δεν τα γνωρίζει αυτά.... σε νέες εγκαταστάσεις κυνδυνεύει η σωματική του ακεραιότητα χαχαχχα
> Το αντίθετο θα πάθει ένας νέος ηλεκτρολόγος σε παλιές εγκαταστάσεις, εφόσον δει ότι το γκρι χρησιμοποιείται για ουδέτερος....



παλιος ηλεκτρολογος εννοεις που εχει να δει καλλωδια 20χρονια? ή ηλεκτρολογος που δεν γνωριζει οτι το γκρι ειναι και φαση? η το κοκκινο που δεν υπαρχει πλεον δεν ξερουν οι νεοι οτι ειναι φαση? επισης δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ηλεκτρολογος που απλα να εμπιστευετε τα χρωματα σαν ευαγγελιο χωρις να δεις πως ακριβως ειναι συνδεμενο και αυτο λογο οτι σιγουρα να εχει δει κουφα πραγματα... πχ εγω χωρις να ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος εχω δει οτι το καφε ενας νοικοκυρης το ειχε στην γειωση γιατι λεει του ταιριαζε το χρωμα με το χωμα!!!!  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:    και το κιτρινο-πρασινο ειχε την φαση επειδη του φαινοταν οτι ειχε σημανση τετοια ωστε να ειναι για πιο επικινδινα πραγματα αρα για την φαση... και ολα αυτα ενω το καλλωδιο στον πινακα του το ειχε ενωσει σωστα ηλεκτρολογος γιατι φοβοταν να βαλει χερι στον πινακα...

----------


## nikolaras

> πχ εγω χωρις να ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος εχω δει οτι το καφε ενας νοικοκυρης το ειχε στην γειωση γιατι λεει του ταιριαζε το χρωμα με το χωμα!!!!  και το κιτρινο-πρασινο ειχε την φαση επειδη του φαινοταν οτι ειχε σημανση τετοια ωστε να ειναι για πιο επικινδινα πραγματα αρα για την φαση... και ολα αυτα ενω το καλλωδιο στον πινακα του το ειχε ενωσει σωστα ηλεκτρολογος γιατι φοβοταν να βαλει χερι στον πινακα...



χαχαχαχα :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Εννοείται ότι δεν βάζεις χέρι χωρίς να ελέγξεις αλλιώς  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## JOUN

> Τώρα να έχει και γκρι και μπλε πραγματικά μου φαίνεται λίγο κουφό....



Πραγματικα εχεις χρονια να πιασεις καλωδιο..
ΟΛΑ τα τριφασικα καλωδια που παραγονται σημερα εχουν μεσα ΜΑΥΡΟ,ΚΑΦΕ,ΓΚΡΙ,ΜΠΛΕ,ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ οπως πολυ σωστα ειπωθηκε παραπανω..

----------


## nikolaras

> Πραγματικα εχεις χρονια να πιασεις καλωδιο..
> ΟΛΑ τα τριφασικα καλωδια που παραγονται σημερα εχουν μεσα ΜΑΥΡΟ,ΚΑΦΕ,ΓΚΡΙ,ΜΠΛΕ,ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ οπως πολυ σωστα ειπωθηκε παραπανω..



 Μη βαράτε βρε παιδιά.... Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.
Το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι καθαρά ενημερωτικό !!!

----------


## Phatt

Ο Φιλιππας ισως να ειναι ευεξαπτος, δε μου αρεσει, αλλα δικαιωμα του.
Ο αλλος φιλος ο Τολης κανει το ενα λαθος επανω στο αλλο, θα γινω κουραστικος γιατι τα εχουν πει και αλλοι πολλες φορες, αλλα απο εδω μεσα υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να παρει πληροφοριες για κατι που θα χρησιμοποιησει πρακτικα.Οποτε καλο θα ειναι να εχουμε συναισθηση του τι λεμε καθως και να αναλαμβανουμε την ευθυνη των λεγομενων μας.Αγαπητε Τολη στην αρχη βγαζεις "σκαρτο" τον Φιλιππα που στο κατω κατω τα ειπε και σωστα αρα επιμενεις στο λαθος σου και τον λες και εξυπνακια ενω ειναι σωστα πληροφορημενος...Αρα μαλλον εσυ το κατεβαζεις στο προσωπικο επιπεδο(καλως η κακως).Αμεσως μετα αντι να δικαιολογησεις τα λεγομενα σου στην αντιπαραθεση σου με τον Φιλιππα πιανεσαι με την γραμματικη στην υπογραφη του Δημητρη λες και ειμαστε φιλολογικο το forum...Οκ και σε εμας αρεσουν τα σωστα ελληνικα αλλα δεν εκανε και κανενα λαθος για λιθοβολισμο.Με την κινηση αυτη ανοιγεις αμεσως δευτερο προσωπικο μετωπο, ενω εχεις ηδη πει οτι σου αρεσει η προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση.Ειλικρινα αδυνατω να σε καταλαβω...

Οσον αφορα τους ηλεκτρολογους, ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος δεν ενημερωνεται για την δουλεια του, δεν ειναι σωστος στο επαγγελμα του.Οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι και επιφορτισμενοι με την ευθυνη της δουλειας τους πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν επιτρεπεται να μην ειναι ενημερωμενοι οι μεν παλιοι για τις νεες εγκαταστασεις αλλα ουτε βεβαια οι νεοι για τις παλιες.

Οσον αφορα το καλωδιο που με τα παραπανω χρωματα του σε καποιους φαινεται περιεργο...Τι θα κανουμε εαν θελουμε να συνδεσουμε εναν διακοπτη αλε-ρετουρ η εαν σε ενα σημειο εχουμε 4 σποτακια τα οποια θελουμε να τα αναβουμε ανα ζευγαρια;Θα τραβαμε διπλα καλωδια;
Καλο απογευμα :Cool:

----------


## JimKarvo

> _Για να μην γράφω σε κάθε post μου το ίδιο θέμα..
> Το σπίτι μου είναι οικολογικό! Δεν έχει ΔΕΗ.. Ρεύμα διαχέεται στα καλώδια του σπιτιού από ένα inverter [modified sinewave], το οποίο παίρνει ρεύμα από μια μπαταρία 12V 140Ah, η οποία φορτίζει από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ, φτιαγμένο με τα χεράκια μου, και ονομαστική ισχύ 140 w/p [περίπου 70 μου έβγαλε τον Γενάρη.. τώρα δεν έχω Amperόμετρο..]    και γιά να ομιλούμε Ελληνικά επιτέλους...το ρεύμα δεν διαχεεται ,διοχευτευέται,η οικία τροφοδοτείται με ηλ.ρεύμα στον κεντρικό πίνακα,η μπαταρία φορτίζεται από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ,ιδιοκατασκευή μου .....αυτά....μάθετε να μιλάτε Ελληνικά......και από πότε η ΔΕΗ είναι μέρος μιας κατοικίας?είναι στη ίδια εταιρία?
> 
> _



_Εκτός από το ότι συζητάμε για τα καλώδια ρεύματος, και την ΔΕΗ, και εσύ βγαίνεις εκτός θέματος, το πρόβλημα σου είναι αν εγώ μιλάω καλά Ελληνικά ή αν όχι..?
Και μιας και που μιλάμε Ελληνικά..

η μπαταρία φορτίζει από ένα ηλιακό πάνελ.. τι κάνει η μπαταρία? ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ από το ηλιακό πάνελ.. ιδιοκατασκευή μου? Δεν ξέρω αν αρμόζει αυτή η φράση.. η φράση "φτιαγμένο από τα χεράκια μου" σε χαλάει δηλαδή? Η ΔΕΗ είναι μέρος μιας κατοικίας, από τότε που σου δίνει ρεύμα..  Αυτά_ 

PS: Προτιμώ να μην μιλάω σωστά Ελληνικά, παρά να πάω κόντρα άλλους με τις λάθος απόψεις μου..  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο Φιλιππας ισως να ειναι ευεξαπτος, δε μου αρεσει, αλλα δικαιωμα του.
> Ο αλλος φιλος ο Τολης κανει το ενα λαθος επανω στο αλλο, θα γινω κουραστικος γιατι τα εχουν πει και αλλοι πολλες φορες, αλλα απο εδω μεσα υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να παρει πληροφοριες για κατι που θα χρησιμοποιησει πρακτικα.Οποτε καλο θα ειναι να εχουμε συναισθηση του τι λεμε καθως και να αναλαμβανουμε την ευθυνη των λεγομενων μας.Αγαπητε Τολη στην αρχη βγαζεις "σκαρτο" τον Φιλιππα που στο κατω κατω τα ειπε και σωστα αρα επιμενεις στο λαθος σου και τον λες και εξυπνακια ενω ειναι σωστα πληροφορημενος...Αρα μαλλον εσυ το κατεβαζεις στο προσωπικο επιπεδο(καλως η κακως).Αμεσως μετα αντι να δικαιολογησεις τα λεγομενα σου στην αντιπαραθεση σου με τον Φιλιππα πιανεσαι με την γραμματικη στην υπογραφη του Δημητρη λες και ειμαστε φιλολογικο το forum...Οκ και σε εμας αρεσουν τα σωστα ελληνικα αλλα δεν εκανε και κανενα λαθος για λιθοβολισμο.Με την κινηση αυτη ανοιγεις αμεσως δευτερο προσωπικο μετωπο, ενω εχεις ηδη πει οτι σου αρεσει η προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση.Ειλικρινα αδυνατω να σε καταλαβω...
> 
> Οσον αφορα τους ηλεκτρολογους, ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος δεν ενημερωνεται για την δουλεια του, δεν ειναι σωστος στο επαγγελμα του.Οι ηλεκτρολογοι ειναι και επιφορτισμενοι με την ευθυνη της δουλειας τους πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν επιτρεπεται να μην ειναι ενημερωμενοι οι μεν παλιοι για τις νεες εγκαταστασεις αλλα ουτε βεβαια οι νεοι για τις παλιες.
> 
> Οσον αφορα το καλωδιο που με τα παραπανω χρωματα του σε καποιους φαινεται περιεργο...*Τι θα κανουμε εαν θελουμε να συνδεσουμε εναν διακοπτη αλε-ρετουρ η εαν σε ενα σημειο εχουμε 4 σποτακια τα οποια θελουμε να τα αναβουμε ανα ζευγαρια;Θα τραβαμε διπλα καλωδια;*
> Καλο απογευμα



Να και ένας που δείχνει αυτοσυγκράτηση! Ο κ. Τόλης προφανώς είναι άλλος ένας φουσκωμένος παντογνώστης ηλεκτρολόγος, που θέλει να μας κάνει επίδειξη γνώσεων όπως το έχουν επιχειρήσει και άλλοι εδώ μέσα. Για αυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ, για να τους ξεφουσκώνω. Μη στεναχωριέσαι λοιπόν.
Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό που ρωτάς;

----------


## Phatt

Φιλιππα εαν τα λογαριασα καλα μιλαω για αναμονες ρευματος για αλλες χρησεις καθως και επιστροφη επισης για αλλη/μελλοντικη χρηση, δηλαδη λογους για τους οποιους τα καλωδια εχουν παραπανω αγωγους...Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος, μιλαω με βαση την σκεψη μου, ισως να λανθανω...

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππα εαν τα λογαριασα καλα μιλαω για αναμονες ρευματος για αλλες χρησεις καθως και επιστροφη επισης για αλλη/μελλοντικη χρηση, δηλαδη λογους για τους οποιους τα καλωδια εχουν παραπανω αγωγους...Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος, μιλαω με βαση την σκεψη μου, ισως να λανθανω...



Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω... Η απορία σου είναι πού χρειάζονται τα καλώδια των 5 αγωγών, ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Phatt

Δεν υπαρχει απορια Φιλιππα, προσπαθω να φερω παραδειγματα για το που μπορει να χρειαζονται τα συγκεκριμενα καλωδια...

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα σε κατάλαβα, Ο.Κ.!

----------

